# Just a reminder for Swaggers, MyPoints, etc who shop on line



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Just a reminder if you do any online shopping, be sure to check out your point sites for shopping portals for the stores you wish to use so you can accrue even more points. 

I am sure most of us do this but, if you are new or have just forgetten about it, then do it. 

If only Honeyville or EE had a shopping portal through Swagbucks . . . hey a girl can dream.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL yes i did shop through SB. 
Had to email them about it though cuz it never showed up! Always keep tabs on what points you should be getting!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I made almost $35 just doing my Christmas shopping through SB this year!!:banana:

Plus when my dryer finally died, and I had to buy a new one, I bought it online thru SB (Lowes) and got S&E points for that too. 

And keep in mind you can shop Walmart.com and choose the store pick-up option - no shipping fees, all you have to do is drive to your local Walmart and pick up what you ordered. That's an easy way to earn SB's on all sorts of things


----------

